# Belgian Sheper puppy pics



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like to introduce my parents new addition a 9 week old Belgian shepher pup called Rex. He has such a sweet and cheeky character


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet and looks very cheeky


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> so sweet and looks very cheeky


he is they have only had him 2 days and he is alseady running around with the other dogs and pinching all the shoes


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
that so cute.
Loki agrees he's laughing at me though


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

He is realLlLlLlLlLYYYYY cuteeee.

will he grow like german shepherd size?

is his fur fluffy? it really looks soft and spongy lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
> that so cute.
> Loki agrees he's laughing at me though


hee hee, dogs do seem to have their own little inside jokes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> He is realLlLlLlLlLYYYYY cuteeee.
> 
> will he grow like german shepherd size?
> 
> is his fur fluffy? it really looks soft and spongy lol


yes similar size to a german shepherd, their coat end up quite long and thick. Here are some adult belgian shepherds


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is lovely vixie,, what breeds are your parents other dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they have a german shepherd a jack russel and a jack russel x border terrier,


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes similar size to a german shepherd, their coat end up quite long and thick. Here are some adult belgian shepherds


Cheers 4 answering that 

Very handsome dogs indeedy .


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic, look like bundles of fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he keeps running off with everyones shoes now tut tut lol


----------

